# Um die Ausstellung anzusehen



## Nickle Sydney

Es ist schwer für mich in Deutsch zu erklären, aber ich versuche 
Es gibt das Verben "sich (D) ansehen, deshalb muss ich schreiben, zuB: Wenn *du* *dir* das Buch schon *angesehen hast*, gib mir es.
Aber ich kann viele Beispeile ausdenken, wo ich keine Reflexivpronomen benutzen kann. Habe ich recht?  

1. Um die Ausstellung *anzusehen*, reichen zwei Stunden uns. (Ich kann "Um sich die Ausstellung *anzusehen*, reichen zwei Stunden uns" nicht sagen)
2. Gib mir dieses Buch *anzusehen*, will ich es schon lange kaufen (Ich kann "Gib mir dieses Buch mich *anzusehen*, will ich es schon lange kaufen" nicht sagen)

Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Das Dativ-Reflexivpronomen kannst Du immer einbauen. Es drückt intensive Beschäftigung mit dem Angesehenen aus.

_Ich sehe das Bild an. > Ich sehe mir das Bild an._

Infinitivgruppen sollten dasselbe Subjekt haben wie der Hauptsatz:
_
Um die Ausstellung anzusehen, braucht man nicht mehr als zwei Stunden. > Um sich die Ausstellung anzusehen, braucht man nicht mehr als zwei Stunden.



_
_Lass mich, bitte,  dieses Buch ansehen! [Ich will es mir schon lange kaufen.]

_Hier ist 
_Lass mich mir, bitte, dieses Buch ansehen!_
korrekt, aber wegen _mich mir _​ungebräuchlich.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Vielen Dank. Ich versuche meine Sätze zu berichtigen:

Um *uns* die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen zwei Stunden uns. 
Gib *mir mir*  dieses Buch anzusehen, will ich es schon lange kaufen. oder Gib mir  dieses Buch *mir *anzusehen, will ich es schon lange kaufen.


----------



## cuore romano

1. Um *uns* die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen *uns* zwei Stunden. 

2. Keiner deiner Sätze ist korrekt. ---> s. @Schimmelreiter!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

cuore romano said:


> Um *uns* die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen *uns* zwei Stunden.





Schimmelreiter said:


> Infinitivgruppen sollten dasselbe Subjekt haben wie der Hauptsatz:


_Um *uns* die Ausstellung anzusehen, brauchen *wir *​nur zwei Stunden._


----------



## bearded

> Schimmelreiter:
> Infinitivgruppen sollten dasselbe Subjekt haben wie der Hauptsatz


Ganz richtig.
Um deshalb das Verb  'reichen' zu behalten , so sollte
_Damit wir uns die Ausstellung ansehen, reichen uns zwei Stunden
_korrekt sein, denke ich.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Es gibt das Verb "sich (D) ansehen, ...
> Aber ich kann viele Beispeile ausdenken, wo ich keine Reflexivpronomen benutzen kann. Habe ich recht?
> ...
> 2. Gib mir dieses Buch *anzusehen* zum Ansehen ...


Ich glaube, man muss hier "zum" + <nominalisiertes Verb> verwenden (also: "zum Ansehen") , anstatt "zu" + Infinitiv ("anzusehen").

Ansonsten hast Du meiner Meinung nach recht, insofern ein reflexives Pronomen in diesem Fall tatsächlich nicht benutzt werden darf. Wenn man im Netz danach sucht, sieht man zwar immer wieder Gehversuche mit Konstrukten wie "zum" + <reflexives Pronomen> + <nominalisiertes Verb> (das wäre hier "zum mir Ansehen" ), aber ich denke, die sind falsch. Das reflexive Pronomen gehört m.M.n. nicht hin. Zum Beispiel, man verwendet den Ausdruck _"Hotel zum Erholen"_ anstatt _"Hotel zum sich Erholen"_, obwohl das Verb ("sich erholen") reflexiv ist.

Die Muttersprachler könnten aber bestimmt mehr dazu sagen. 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Der Wermutstropfen ist die im deverbalen Substantiv _Ansehen _fortwirkende Transitivität _(zum *Esansehen).

_Beim auch deverbalen, aber "nominaleren" Substantiv _Ansicht _hab' ich jene Bedenken natürlich nicht: _zur Ansicht.


_
PS
Was ist an _Gib mir dieses Buch anzusehen _eigentlich falsch? Mit _Ich gab ihm ein Buch zu lesen _und _Ich gab ihm Wasser zu trinken _funktioniert's schließlich auch. Meine Vermutung ist, dass letztere funktionieren, weil das Objekt optional ist: _Ich gab ihm zu lesen/zu trinken_, wohingegen _*Ich gab ihm anzusehen _nicht funktioniert.

Daher:
_Gib mir zu trinken! Gib mir Wasser zu trinken! Gib mir zu lesen! Gib mir dieses Buch zu lesen! _
_Gib mir anzusehen! Gib mir dieses Buch anzusehen! _


----------



## cuore romano

bearded man said:


> Ganz richtig.
> Um deshalb das Verb  'reichen' zu behalten , so sollte
> _Damit wir uns die Ausstellung ansehen, reichen uns zwei Stunden
> _korrekt sein, denke ich.




_Damit_ passt in diesem Satz nicht, meiner Meinung nach.

_Damit wir uns die Ausstellung ansehen können, brauchen wir zwei Stunden._

_Damit wir (Kinder) uns die Ausstellung ansehen, haben wir vorher ein Eis bekommen._


----------



## bearded

Dann gilt SRs Regel (dasselbe Subjekt) nicht nur für Infinitivgruppen...


----------



## cuore romano

Wie würdest du diesen Satz denn im Ital. formulieren?
Mit affinché?


----------



## bearded

Auf Italienisch:
''Per vedere la mostra, ci bastano due ore''.
oder (weniger idiomatisch)
''ci bastano 2 ore perché/affinché vediamo/(possiamo vedere) la mostra''.
Unsere Sprache ist 'elastischer' als Deutsch (SRs Regel wird nicht so strikt beachtet).
''Ausstellung'' kann auch eine ''esposizione'' sein, je nach Art der Exponate.


----------



## Gilkano

bearded man said:


> Dann gilt SRs Regel (dasselbe Subjekt) nicht nur für Infinitivgruppen...



Ich habe von einer derartigen Regel in Bezug auf Infinitivgruppen noch nie gehört (auch wenn mir aus dem Kontext durchaus klar ist, was Schimmelreiter hier gemeint hat). Was sollte das auch sein, das "Subjekt" einer Infinitvgruppe? (Vielleicht eine Verwechslung mit Partizipialkonstruktionen, bei denen es so eine ähnliche Regel tatsächlich gibt?)

Schimmelreiters Beispiel:

Um *uns* die Ausstellung anzusehen, brauchen *wir* ​nur zwei Stunden.

Im Kontext ist wohl ziemlich klar, was er hier unter demselben "Subjekt" versteht, aber ein Gegenbeispiel ist schnell gefunden:

Um *ihnen* die Ausstellung zu zeigen, brauchen *wir* ​nur zwei Stunden.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gilkano said:


> Im Kontext ist wohl ziemlich klar, was er hier unter demselben "Subjekt" versteht, aber ein Gegenbeispiel ist schnell gefunden:
> 
> Um *ihnen* die Ausstellung zu zeigen, brauchen *wir* ​nur zwei Stunden.


Wieso Gegenbeispiel? _


um ihnen die Ausstellung zu zeigen_ 

hat dasselbe Subjekt wie _

brauchen wir ​nur zwei Stunden_.


_um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen

_ ist halt dativisch reflexiv, daher das Dativobjekt _uns.








_Zum Unterschied von obigen Sätzen leidet_

Um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen uns zwei Stunden._

an Subjektsverschiedenheit:

Das Subjekt der Infinitivgruppe ist_ wir, _jenes des Hauptsatzes_ Stunden.
_


----------



## Gilkano

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wieso Gegenbeispiel? _
> 
> 
> um ihnen die Ausstellung zu zeigen_
> 
> hat dasselbe Subjekt wie _
> 
> brauchen wir ​nur zwei Stunden_.
> 
> 
> _um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen
> 
> _ ist halt dativisch reflexiv, daher das Dativobjekt _uns._



Okay, ich versteh ja auch, wie's gemeint ist, aber ich seh die _Regel_ nicht. Mit anderen Worten:

*Ich* gebe dir die Gelegenheit, noch einmal über die Formulierung "dasselbe Subjekt" nachzudenken und *dich* dann ausführlich zu erklären.

Auch wenn _manche_ Infinitivgruppen implizite, "logische" Subjekte aufweisen können, heißt das nicht, dass sie das müssen und dass diese "Subjekte" - so vorhanden - _diesselben_ wie im Hauptsatz zu sein haben. Ich finde das Wort "Subjekt" hier grundsätzlich mindestens mal unglücklich, denn explizite grammatische Subjekte haben - soweit ich das überblicke - in einer Infinitvgruppe keinen Platz.

PS: Wenn du schlicht sagen willst, dass eine Infinitvgruppe kein _eigenes _explizites Subjekt hat, ist das natürlich unbestreitbar und wir sind uns prinzipiell einig. Aber irgendwie hab ich deine Formulierung anders verstanden.

PPS: Wie verhält es sich mit der Identitiät der "Subjekte" übrigens, wenn die Infinitivgruppe selbst das Subjekt des Hauptsatzes ist?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gilkano said:


> *Ich* gebe dir die Gelegenheit, noch einmal über die Formulierung "dasselbe Subjekt" nachzudenken und *dich* dann ausführlich zu erklären.


Genau, Nachdenken ist überhaupt das Beste:


_*Die Infinitivkonjunktion um ... zu wird verwendet, wenn Haupt- und Nebensatz das gleiche Subjekt haben:*

Ich schreibe alles auf, um es nicht zu vergessen.
= Ich schreibe alles auf, damit ich es nicht vergesse.

Wir fahren in die Stadt, um ins Kino zu gehen.
= Wir fahren in die Stadt, damit wir ins Kino gehen können._

http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Komplex/Funktion/Adverbial/Final.html






Und es geht noch weiter:

_*Das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt kann sich nicht auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes beziehen:*

NICHT: Der Hauswart rief einen Klempner, um den Abfluss zu reparieren.
NICHT: Die Eltern schicken das Kind zur Schule, um etwas zu lernen.

Mit diesen Sätzen würde gesagt:
Der Hauswart soll den Abfluss reparieren.
Die Eltern sollen etwas lernen._

http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Komplex/Funktion/Adverbial/Final.html



Das kommt alles vom Nachdenken und Sicherklären.


----------



## cuore romano

bearded man said:


> Auf Italienisch:
> ''Per vedere la mostra, ci bastano due ore''.
> oder (weniger idiomatisch)
> ''ci bastano 2 ore perché/affinché vediamo/(possiamo vedere) la mostra''.
> Unsere Sprache ist 'elastischer' als Deutsch (SRs Regel wird nicht so strikt beachtet).
> ''Ausstellung'' kann auch eine ''esposizione'' sein, je nach Art der Exponate.




''Per vedere la mostra, ci bastano due ore''. - Ja, das ist # 4.

''ci bastano 2 ore perché/affinché vediamo/(possiamo vedere) la mostra''. - Das wäre:
_Es reichen uns 2 Std., damit wir die Ausstellung ansehen (können).
_
Das ginge vielleicht, obwohl es mir immer noch ungewöhnlich vorkommt. Aber hier fehlt das _uns _aus deinem ersten Satz, und _können_ ist hinzugekommen.

Wenn ich_ damit_ benutze, nenne ich eine Voraussetzung, die gegeben ist/sein muss. Und dass mir eine gewisse Zeitspanne _reicht_, ist - für mein Verständnis - keine Voraussetzung. Wir _brauchen_... - das hingegen ist eine.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand, der das besser, allgemeingültiger erklären kann.


----------



## Gilkano

Schimmelreiter said:


> Genau, Nachdenken ist überhaupt das Beste:
> 
> 
> _*Die Infinitivkonjunktion um ... zu wird verwendet, wenn Haupt- und Nebensatz das gleiche Subjekt haben:*
> _



"Infinitivkonjunktion um ... zu" ist nicht dasselbe (noch nicht einmal das Gleiche) wie "Infinitivgruppe".

Deine Regel lautete:


			
				Schimmelreiter said:
			
		

> _Infinitivgruppen sollten dasselbe Subjekt haben wie der Hauptsatz:
> _



Aber ich wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten und entschuldige mich hiermit, falls ich mich im Ton vergriffen haben sollte. Das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich habe die von dir angesprochene Regel jedenfalls noch nie in Bezug auf *Infinitivgruppen* gehört.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Die Konjunktion _um ... zu _leitet die Infinitivgruppe ein. Wo  liegt das Problem? Ich habe festgestellt, diese sollte dasselbe Subjekt  haben wie der Hauptsatz. canoo ist strenger als ich und präsentiert's  als Muss-Bestimmung. Es geht auch nicht um den Unterschied zwischen _dasselbe _und _das gleiche_, sondern darum, dass das Subjekt des Hauptsatzes zugleich das Subjekt der Infinitivgruppe ist, was in

_Um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen uns zwei Stunden._

nicht der Fall ist.



PS
Zur Terminologie:
Führten wir die Diskussion auf Englisch, spräche ich von _final _oder auch _purposive infinitive clauses. _Es war doch klar, dass ich die _um ... zu _Konstruktion meine. canoo nennt sie ganz cool _Finalsatz_. Für mich hat ein _Satz_ ein finites Verb.


----------



## Kajjo

Kannst du den Link zur Canoo-Seite posten, auf der das erklärt wird?


----------



## cuore romano

Schimmelreiter said:


> ... darum, dass das Subjekt des Hauptsatzes zugleich das Subjekt der Infinitivgruppe ist, was in
> 
> _Um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen uns zwei Stunden._
> 
> nicht der Fall ist.



Dann geht dies hier

_Um uns die Ausstellung in aller Ruhe ansehen zu können, reichen uns zwei Stunden._ 

auch nicht? 
Kommt mir so gängig vor.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Kajjo said:


> Kannst du den Link zur Canoo-Seite posten, auf der das erklärt wird?


*Zwei*mal in #16.


----------



## bearded

@ Schimmelreiter
Du hast (mMn richtig) den Satz 
_Uns reichen/es reichen uns zwei Stunden, um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen
_als inkorrekt bezeichnet, weil Haupt- und Nebensatz zwei verschiedene Subjekte haben.
Jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen, was Du von folgender Formulierung hältst, die ich mir ausgedacht habe, um dieselbe Terminologie (insbesondere das Verb 'reichen') beizubehalten und keine Infinitivgruppe mehr zu benutzen:
_Uns reichen/es reichen uns zwei Stunden, damit wir uns die Ausstellung ansehen.
_Wo es keine Infinitivgruppe gibt, können zwei Subjekte getrost zugegen sein, denke ich.
Auch den Einwand, dass hier 'damit' nicht passt, finde ich unbegründet: denn ''damit wir uns...ansehen'' entspricht ''um uns...anzusehen'' in anderer Form.
Natürlich könnte ein Muttersprachler meinen Satz unidiomatisch finden, und das wäre dann für mich freilich verständlich.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Gilkano

Schimmelreiter said:


> Die Konjunktion _um ... zu _leitet die Infinitivgruppe ein. Wo  liegt das Problem? Ich habe festgestellt, diese sollte dasselbe Subjekt  haben wie der Hauptsatz. canoo ist strenger als ich und präsentiert's  als Muss-Bestimmung. Es geht auch nicht um den Unterschied zwischen _dasselbe _und _das gleiche_, sondern darum, dass das Subjekt des Hauptsatzes zugleich das Subjekt der Infinitivgruppe ist, was in
> 
> _Um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen uns zwei Stunden._
> 
> nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Zur Terminologie:
> Führten wir die Diskussion auf Englisch, spräche ich von _final _oder auch _purposive infinitive clauses. _Es war doch klar, dass ich die _um ... zu _Konstruktion meine. canoo nennt sie ganz cool _Finalsatz_. Für mich hat ein _Satz_ ein finites Verb.



Es geht mir nicht ums Rechthaben. Deine Aussage ist einfach zu allgemein gehalten, und bearded man hat sie auch noch als Regel aufgefasst, was mich dann zum Posten veranlasst hat. Die Aussage "Infinitivgruppen sollten dasselbe Subjekt haben wie der Hauptsatz" ist nicht allgemeingültig und kann deshalb keine Regel sein, auch wenn sie im Einzelfall zutrifft. Infinitivgruppen müssen nicht mit "um" eingeleitet werden, sie existieren auch völlig uneingeleitet und sogar subjektlos. Ich will jetzt auch nicht noch weiter vom Thema abschweifen, ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass ich die Regel "Infinitivgruppen sollten dasselbe Subjekt haben wie der Hauptsatz" so nicht kenne und so formuliert für irreführend halte.

Der Gottheit zu dienen ist unser aller Pflicht.

Wo haben hier Hauptsatz und Infinitivgruppe dasselbe Subjekt?

PS: Sorry, hab die Antwort geschrieben, bevor ich dein PS gelesen hatte. Tut mir leid, aber ich benutze die deutsche Terminologie und habe sie die ganze Diskussion über benutzt, und eine Infinitivgruppe ist nun einmal nicht dasselbe wie eine um-zu-Konstruktion. Ich find canoo auch cool.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Zur Terminologie:
> Führten wir die Diskussion auf Englisch, spräche ich von _final _oder auch _purposive infinitive clauses. _Es war doch klar, dass ich die _um ... zu _Konstruktion meine. canoo nennt sie ganz cool _Finalsatz_. *Für mich hat ein Satz ein finites Verb*.


Das gilt im Deutschen (nicht unbedingt in anderen Sprachen) für einen vollständigen Satz aber nicht zwingend für einen _Teilsatz_ (English _phrase_) und darum geht es hier.

_Ein Teilsatz enthält *in der Regel* ein Subjekt und ein finites (flektiertes) Verb_, meint Canoo.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

cuore romano said:


> Dann geht dies hier
> 
> _Um uns die Ausstellung in aller Ruhe ansehen zu können, reichen uns zwei Stunden._
> 
> auch nicht?
> Kommt mir so gängig vor.


Wegen der auch mir bekannten _Gängigkeit_ hab' ich, wiewohl im Ruch des Präskriptivisten stehend, mehrfach _sollte_ geschrieben. Lt. canoo ist Dein Satz falsch, da _zwei Stunden_ nicht das Subjekt von _ansehen _ist: Stunden können sich schließlich nichts ansehen.


----------



## cuore romano

OK, danke.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gilkano said:


> Es geht mir nicht ums Rechthaben. Deine Aussage ist einfach zu allgemein gehalten, und bearded man hat sie auch noch als Regel aufgefasst, was mich dann zum Posten veranlasst hat. Die Aussage "Infinitivgruppen sollten dasselbe Subjekt haben wie der Hauptsatz" ist nicht allgemeingültig und kann deshalb keine Regel sein, auch wenn sie im Einzelfall zutrifft.


Kontextbefreit ist _Infinitivgruppen sollten dasselbe Subjekt haben wie der Hauptsatz_ natürlich falsch. Ich hätte _solche__ Infinitivgruppen_ schreiben sollen, oder auch _finale Infinitivgruppen_. bearded man hat mich aber zu hundert Prozent verstanden:





bearded man said:


> Schimmelreiter:
> Infinitivgruppen sollten dasselbe Subjekt haben wie der Hauptsatz
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz richtig.
> Um deshalb das Verb  'reichen' zu behalten , so sollte
> _Damit wir uns die Ausstellung ansehen, reichen uns zwei Stunden
> _korrekt sein, denke ich.
Click to expand...

Der Satz ist korrekt, bedarf aber meiner Meinung nach des Modalverbs _können_, um idiomatisch zu sein:

_Damit wir uns die Ausstellung ansehen können, reichen uns zwei Stunden._







PS


Gilkano said:


> Der Gottheit zu dienen ist unser aller Pflicht.
> 
> Wo haben hier Hauptsatz und Infinitivgruppe dasselbe Subjekt?


Die Infinitivgruppe *ist* das Subjekt.

PPS
Ich weiß, Bernd, sie kann auch das Prädikativ sein.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wegen der auch mir bekannten _Gängigkeit_ hab' ich, wiewohl im Ruch des Präskriptivisten stehend, mehrfach _sollte_ geschrieben. Lt. canoo ist Dein Satz falsch, da _zwei Stunden_ nicht das Subjekt von _ansehen _ist: Stunden können sich schließlich nichts ansehen.


Die von Dir zitierte Aussage hat die formallogische Struktur: (A) _Wenn Hauptsatz und infinitivgruppe dasselbe Subjekt haben _-> (B) _um..zu wird gebraucht (= ist nicht falsch)_.

Zur Erinnerung:

Modus ponens:
A->B
A____
B

Modus tollens:
A->B
~B___
~A

Fehlschluss:
A->B
~A___
~B

Das es sich bei (A) um eine hinreichende aber nicht um eine notwendige Bedingung handelt wird auch dadurch unterstrichen, dass mit der folgenden Aussage _Wenn der Hauptsatz ein Passivsatz mit einem unpersönlichen Agens oder mit einem durch von angefügten Agens ist, kommt um ... zu ebenfalls vor _eine weitere hinreichende Bedingung genannt wird, aus der die erste Bedingung nicht logisch folgt, was aber notwendig wäre, wenn diese eine notwendige Bedingung darstellte.


----------



## Kajjo

_Mir reichen zwei Stunden, um die Ausstellung anzusehen / um die Hefte zu korrigieren._

Was soll an dem Satz falsch sein? Ich hoffe doch, nichts. Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, worum der Streit hier eigentlich geht...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Die von Dir zitierte Aussage hat die formallogische Struktur: (A) _Wenn Hauptsatz und infinitivgruppe dasselbe Subjekt haben _-> (B) _um..zu wird gebraucht (= ist nicht falsch)_.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Modus ponens:
> A->B
> A____
> B
> 
> Modus tollens:
> A->B
> ~B___
> ~A
> 
> Fehlschluss:
> A->B
> ~A___
> _Das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt kann sich nicht auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes beziehen._ ~B
> 
> Das es sich bei (A) um eine hinreichende aber nicht um eine notwendige Bedingung handelt wird auch dadurch unterstrichen, dass mit der folgenden Aussage _Wenn der Hauptsatz ein Passivsatz mit einem unpersönlichen Agens oder mit einem durch von angefügten Agens ist, kommt um ... zu ebenfalls vor _eine weitere hinreichende Bedingung genannt wird, aus der die erste Bedingung nicht logisch folgt, was aber notwendig wäre, wenn diese eine notwendige Bedingung darstellte.


Das ist die ganze Erklärung:

_Die Infinitivkonjunktion um ... zu wird verwendet, wenn Haupt- und Nebensatz das gleiche Subjekt haben:

Ich schreibe alles auf, um es nicht zu vergessen.
= Ich schreibe alles auf, damit ich es nicht vergesse.

Wir fahren in die Stadt, um ins Kino zu gehen.
= Wir fahren in die Stadt, damit wir ins Kino gehen können.

Wenn der Hauptsatz ein Passivsatz mit einem unpersönlichen Agens oder mit einem durch von angefügten Agens ist, kommt um ... zu ebenfalls vor:

Der Damm wurde gebaut, um Überschwemmungen zu verhindern.
Die Bäume wurden vom Gärtner gefällt, um die Aussicht wieder frei zu machen.

Das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt kann sich nicht auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes beziehen:

NICHT: Der Hauswart rief einen Klempner, um den Abfluss zu reparieren.
NICHT: Die Eltern schicken das Kind zur Schule, um etwas zu lernen.

Mit diesen Sätzen würde gesagt:
Der Hauswart soll den Abfluss reparieren.
Die Eltern sollen etwas lernen.

Besser formuliert man deshalb zum Beispiel so:

Der Hauswart rief einen Klempner, der den Abfluss reparieren sollte.
Die Eltern schicken das Kind zur Schule, damit es etwas lernt.

_
http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Komplex/Funktion/Adverbial/Final.html





Man beachte:
*Das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt kann sich nicht auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes beziehen. *

cuores Satz:
_Um uns die Ausstellung in aller Ruhe ansehen zu können, reichen uns zwei Stunden.

>>>
_
Da sich das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes bezieht, ist cuores Satz lt. canoo falsch.




Interessant ist die Frage, ob cuores Satz lt. canoo richtig wird, wenn man ihm das Objekt wegnimmt:

_Um uns die Ausstellung in aller Ruhe ansehen zu können, reichen zwei Stunden._

Aber warum sagt canoo explizit

_Wenn der Hauptsatz ein Passivsatz mit einem unpersönlichen Agens oder  mit einem durch von angefügten Agens ist, kommt um ... zu ebenfalls  vor:

Der Damm wurde gebaut, um Überschwemmungen zu verhindern.
Die Bäume wurden vom Gärtner gefällt, um die Aussicht wieder frei zu machen.

_wenn Subjektsverschiedenheit hypothetisch ohnehin kein Problem ist?






Ich bleibe dabei (und das war meine These, die die breite Diskussion ausgelöst hat):

Ich denke, cuores Satz, ob mit oder ohne Objekt im Hauptsatz, _sollte _vermieden werden.









PS


Kajjo said:


> _Mir reichen zwei Stunden, um die Ausstellung anzusehen / um die Hefte zu korrigieren._
> 
> Was soll an dem Satz falsch sein? Ich hoffe doch, nichts. Ich habe noch  nicht ganz verstanden, worum der Streit hier eigentlich geht...


_Das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt kann sich nicht auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes beziehen._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Da sich das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes bezieht, ist cuores Satz lt. canoo falsch.


Das passt schon besser. Gilt das auch für den freien Dativ?


----------



## Kajjo

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt kann sich nicht auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes beziehen._


Warum nicht? So wie ich Canoo verstehe, darf es bloß nicht passieren, dass der Bezug falsch wird. Hier stellen "mir" und "ich" doch aber kein Verwechslungsproblem dar. Ich finde, meine Beispiele sind korrekt. Ich wüsste nicht, was daran falsch sein könnte.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

@Bernd
Erbitte Antwort auf: 

Warum sagt canoo explizit

_Wenn der Hauptsatz ein Passivsatz mit einem unpersönlichen Agens oder   mit einem durch von angefügten Agens ist, kommt um ... zu ebenfalls   vor:

Der Damm wurde gebaut, um Überschwemmungen zu verhindern.
Die Bäume wurden vom Gärtner gefällt, um die Aussicht wieder frei zu machen.

_wenn Subjektsverschiedenheit hypothetisch ohnehin kein Problem ist?






Ich verstehe canoo so:
Grundsätzlich Subjektsgleichheit, außer _wenn der Hauptsatz ein Passivsatz mit einem unpersönlichen Agens oder   mit einem durch von angefügten Agens ist_. Wenn Subjektsungleichheit ohnehin kein Problem ist, ergeben doch die Ausführungen von canoo keinen Sinn.


----------



## berndf

Es wird eine Liste hinreichender Bedingungen (hier nur zwei, aber immerhin eine Liste) gegeben. Nirgends wird behauptet, dass diese Liste exhaustiv sei. Es wird nur eine explizite Ausschlussbedingung genannt und es wird auch nirgends, z.B. durch "insbesondere", darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Ausschlussbedingung sich aus der nicht-Erfüllung einer der genannten hinreichenden Bedingungen ergäbe (was auf die Exhaustivität der Liste hinwiese).

So wie ich das sehe, drücken sie sich um eine klare Aussage zu Fällen, die nicht explizit genannt sind, herum.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Kajjo said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt kann sich nicht auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes beziehen._
> 
> 
> 
> Warum nicht?
Click to expand...

Jetzt stellst Du auch noch canoo infrage! So kommen wir nicht weiter. Ich hab' eine _sollte_-Empfehlung abgegeben. Dann kam sinngemäß das übliche _Kannst Du das belegen__?_ Und jetzt erwiderst Du auf einen Satz von canoo: _Warum nicht?_


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> So wie ich das sehe, drücken sie sich um eine klare Aussage zu Fällen, die nicht explizit genannt sind, herum.


Ich nicht. Ich sage _sollte_, since minute one. Vielleicht möchte jemand - statt der canoo-Exegese - darüber diskutieren. Ich habe schon Deutsch gesprochen, bevor es canoo gab. Du auch, Bernd.  Also, was ist _Deine_ Meinung?




@Kajjo
Versuchen wir, von Deinem Satz ein Prinzip abzuleiten:

_Mir reichen zwei Stunden, um die Ausstellung anzusehen.
>>
Mir helfen meine Mitschüler, um die Prüfung zu bestehen.

_Zulässig?


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Also, was ist _Deine_ Meinung?


Ich drück mich auch.

Ich halte das für ein Grauzone. Mit allen explizit beschriebenen Fällen stimme ich überein. Bei dem hier diskutierten Satz habe ich weder eine positive Begründung, warum das richtiger und gutes Deutsch ist. Ich sehe aber auch keine Ausschlussbedingung, die es als falsch oder auch nur als zu vermeiden kennzeichnen würde.


----------



## ablativ

Bei einfachen Infinitivkonstruktionen (ohne "um ... zu") muss sich die Infinitivgruppe nicht auf das Subjekt im Hauptsatz beziehen; das ist ja inzwischen unzweifelhaft.

Aber auch bei mit "um ... zu" eingeleiteten Infinitivkonstruktionen gibt es Ausnahmen, bei denen sich die Infitinivgruppe nach dem Objekt richtet und nicht nach dem Subjekt im Hauptsatz:

"Normal" wäre: _Er_ (Subjekt) _geht zum Kiosk, um Zeitungen zu kaufen_.

Anders hier: _Er schickt seinen Sohn (Akk.-Obj.) zum Kiosk, um Zeitungen zu kaufen.


_


----------



## Kajjo

Schimmelreiter said:


> Jetzt stellst Du auch noch canoo infrage! So kommen wir nicht weiter. Ich hab' eine _sollte_-Empfehlung abgegeben. Dann kam sinngemäß das übliche _Kannst Du das belegen__?_ Und jetzt erwiderst Du auf einen Satz von canoo: _Warum nicht?_


Zunächst erst einmal vorab: Ich halte sehr viel von Canoo und akzeptiere Canoo durchaus als Referenz. Genau so wie ich auch Deine Argumente immer ernst nehme! Ich stelle also klar: Ich will Canoo nicht widersprechen oder als Beleg ablehnen. 

Gleichwohl interpretiere ich in diesem Falle Canoo anders als du und erkenne kein klares Verbot wie "darf nicht", sondern ein "kann nicht". Es geht doch um diesen Abschnitt, oder?



			
				Canoo said:
			
		

> Das zum Infinitiv gehörende Subjekt kann sich nicht auf das Objekt des Hauptsatzes beziehen:
> 
> NICHT: _Der Hauswart rief einen Klempner, um den Abfluss zu reparieren_.
> NICHT: _Die Eltern schicken das Kind zur Schule, um etwas zu lernen._
> 
> Mit diesen Sätzen würde gesagt:
> _Der Hauswart soll den Abfluss reparieren.
> Die Eltern sollen etwas lernen._



Diese Regel ist klar und akzeptiert. Es gibt zwei mögliche Bezüge, nämlich Hauswart und Klemper und der Infinitiv bezieht sich auf das Subjekt. In diesen Beispielen wäre ein beabsichtigter Bezug auf das Objekt falsch und würde zu einer semantisch falschen Aussage führen. 

Was offenbleibt ist, ob die Konstruktion erlaubt ist, wenn eben keine Verwechslung möglich ist. Offen bleibt auch, ob Canoo vielleicht einfach nur diesen Spezialfall nicht berücksichtigt hat (was Bernd "ob es exhaustiv ist" nennt) oder ob es bei solchen Dativ-Objekten vielleicht erlaubt ist, oder oder oder...

_Mir reichen zwei Stunden, um die Ausstellung anzusehen / um die Hefte zu korrigieren.
Dir wurde genug Zeit gegeben, um die Aufgaben zu lösen.

_Für mich klingen diese Sätze völlig in Ordnung. Es würde mich schon wundern, wenn mich mein Sprachgefühl so täuschen würde. Canoo verbietet konkret diese Konstrukte nicht, sondern führt sie gar nicht auf. Ich bin sehr skeptisch, ob ich daraus wirklich ein Verbot ableiten sollte. 

Andere Frage an Dich, Schimmelreiter: Ganz unabhängig von Regeln und Canoo, was sagt denn dein persönliches Sprachgefühl zu diesen Beispielen?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Kajjo said:


> _Mir reichen zwei Stunden, um die Ausstellung anzusehen / um die Hefte zu korrigieren.
> Dir wurde genug Zeit gegeben, um die Aufgaben zu lösen._


Damit hat mein Sprachgefühl kein Problem. Der Grund ist, glaube ich, dass ich intuitiv _um die Ausstellung anzusehen/um die Hefte zu korrigieren/um die Aufgaben zu lösen _als _für das Ansehen der Ausstellung/für das Korrigieren der Hefte/für das Lösen der Aufgaben _auffasse.

Ausgangspunkt war, dass sich mein Sprachgefühl, dieses seltsame Ding, an 





cuore romano said:


> Um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen uns zwei Stunden.


gestoßen hat.

Dabei ist das zweite _uns _irrelevant, ich möchte es daher kurz weglassen:

_Um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen zwei Stunden.

_Da ruft mein Sprachgefühl "Alarm!". Worauf soll denn das _uns _in _um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen _rückbezüglich sein? Es gibt doch nirgends ein Subjekt _wir_, auf das _uns _rückbezüglich sein könnte!

>>>
_
Um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen, brauchen *wir* nur zwei Stunden._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Worauf soll denn das _uns _in _um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen _rückbezüglich sein?


Sehe ich nichtg so:
_Um *mir* die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen *mir* zwei Stunden._
_Um *dir* die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen *dir* zwei Stunden._
_Um *sich* die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen *ihm* zwei Stunden._
_Um *uns* die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen *uns* zwei Stunden._
_...

_Mir reicht das. <..>


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Da also Reflexivpronomen nichts brauchen, worauf sie rückbezüglich sind (das weglassbare _uns_ des Hauptsatzes scheidet als Referent aus, nicht zuletzt, weil es weglassbar ist), kann ich hier leider nichts mehr beitragen.


----------



## Kajjo

Also von allen akzeptiert ist:

_1 -- Mir reichen zwei Stunden, um die Ausstellung anzusehen.

_Dann sollte auch dies möglich sein:_

2 -- Dir reichen zwei Stunden, um die Ausstellung anzusehen.
3 -- Zwei Stunden reichen, um die Ausstellung anzusehen.

_Dagegen problematisch:_

4- -- Zwei Stunden reichen, um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen.
_Wie ist es mit der reflexiven Variante?_

5 -- Zwei Stunden reichen, um sich die Ausstellung anzusehen.

_Zumindest Version 5 finde ich wieder völlig in Ordnung. Version 4, na ja, ich gebe zu, ich hätte es selbst wahrscheinlich auch nicht so gesagt. 1-3 dagegen finde ich wieder völlig normal.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Da also Reflexivpronomen nichts brauchen, worauf sie rückbezüglich sind (das weglassbare _uns_ des Hauptsatzes scheidet als Referent aus, nicht zuletzt, weil es weglassbar ist), kann ich hier leider nichts mehr beitragen.



Ich habe meine Meinung geändert, es ist kein Reflexivpronomen.

_Um sich die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen Franz zwei Stunden._


----------



## bearded

@ Kajjo
Abgesehen vom Pronomen sehe ich zwischen 1-- und 2-- keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Kajjo

Nun, _sich etwas ansehen_ ist durchaus reflexiv.

Eine Idee zur Lösung und Begründung: Kann es nicht sein, dass 

_5 -- Zwei Stunden reichen, um sich die Ausstellung anzusehen.
_
korrekt ist, weil _sich anzusehen_ ein Infinitiv ohne Objekt ist. Das ist quasi die klassische Infinitiv-Konstruktion mit einem reflexivem Verb.

_4 -- Zwei Stunden reichen, um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen._

Dagegen enthält 4 eine flektierte Form mit einem Bezug ohne Bezugswort. Das mag in der Tat falsch sein. Dies würde erklären, warum Schimmelreiters Satz mit "wir" wieder funktioniert:

_6 -- Wir brauchen zwei Stunden, um uns die Ausstellung anzusehen._

Ich schließe daraus, dass es eigentlich nicht um die Subjektfrage geht, sondern eher darum, dass man bei Infinitivkonstruktionen mit reflexiven Verben eben auch wirklich den Infinitiv verwenden muss, wenn kein klares Bezugswort vorhanden ist. Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen dazu.


----------



## berndf

Das Dativpronomen im Infinitivsatz ist reflexiv, keine Frage. Aber das im Hauptsatz nicht.


----------



## bearded

> Kajjo:
> 5--''Zwei Stunden reichen, um sich die Ausstellung anzusehen''
> Korrekt...,weil 'sich anzusehen' ein Infinitiv ohne Objekt ist


Verzeih bitte, dass ich so pingelig bin, aber wolltest Du vielleicht sagen ''ein Infinitiv ohne Subjekt''? Ansonsten könnte ich Dein Argument nicht verfolgen.
Außerdem: ist es wirklich ohne Subjekt oder ist hier ein unpersönliches Subjekt vorhanden?
Ich denke an ...''damit man sich die Ausstellung ansieht''  >  ..um sich die Ausstellung anzusehen.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> das weglassbare _uns_ des Hauptsatzes scheidet als Referent aus, nicht zuletzt, weil es weglassbar ist


Es ist nur scheinbar irrelevant, da der Dativ im Hauptsatz in der ersten und zweiten Person semantisch leer ist. In der dritten Person besteht schon ein relevanter Unterschied:
1. _Um *sich* die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen *ihm* zwei Stunden.
_2. _Um Um *sich* die Ausstellung anzusehen, reichen zwei Stunden._

2. ist eine unpersönliche Aussage, d.h. zwei Stunden reichen objektiv. 1. ist eine persönliche Aussage, d.h. zwei Stunden reichen einer bestimmten Person subjektiv.

Dies beantwortet auch die Frage, worauf sich das sich in 2. bezieht: auf nichts und alles und das ist auch gut so, denn genau das soll ausgesagt werden.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Das Dativpronomen im Infinitivsatz ist reflexiv, keine Frage. Aber das im Hauptsatz nicht.



Stimmt! Wenn man den Rückbezug des Pronomens auf das Subjekt als Grundbedingung für Reflexivität definiert, sind die Hauptsätze nicht reflexiv, sondern enthalten normale Dativobjekte.

Zwei Stunden reichen Franz.
Zwei Stunden reichen mir.

Meiner Meinung nach sind dies auch optionale Objekte - ein Grund, warum ich die angeblichen Fehlerhaftigkeit des diskutierten Satzes nicht ganz verstehen kann.
"Zwei Stunden reichen." halte ich für einen normalen, grammatikalisch korrekten Satz. (genauso wie "Zwei Stunden sind ausreichend.")
"Zwei Stunden reichen [wem] [wofür]." ist eine ganz normale optionale Erweiterung.


----------

